
Tell HN: You can also use this url to reach Hacker News - rohan1024
https://hacker.news
======
mtmail
So it's a redirect basically

    
    
        $ curl -I hacker.news
        HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
        Date: Mon, 03 Aug 2020 13:17:20 GMT
        Location: https://news.ycombinator.com/
        Server: AmazonS3

------
ColinWright
The HN "hug of death"?

    
    
        The connection has timed out
    
        The server at hacker.news is
        taking too long to respond.

